# HAuNTcon 2013 location is...



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

WHOOO HOOOO on my birthday. Great way to celebrate.


----------



## ColenJacksdad (Aug 24, 2010)

I live about 15 minutes from where it will be held. Can't wait!


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

awesome! must add to my calendar!


----------

